# Fort Wayne, IN - Crazy Jays House of Plows - Everything Must Go!



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Due to a business oversight we are liquidating are inventory and passing the savings on to you!
In all seriousness I am closing the shop and selling all of my equipment. I never made it South but I did get a "real" job working for the man and I'm gonna see how that goes. Maybe I'll be back next winter if it doesn't work out.
I need to get rid of this stuff but its all paid off so Im not going to give it away. That being said I am open to offers. Thanks in advance! 

2016 Chevy 2500 z71 6.0 77,000 w/ 9'6" Stainless MVP3 $35,500
This is the Plow and truckside listed separate. I can keep truck or sell it. Up to the buyer. 

2010 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab - 6.0L WT 225k $12,500
Newer Tranny, 4x4 Western Fleet Flex Mount & Wiring

2004 Ford F250 5.4L 178K $5,000
Newer Tranny, 4x4, Western Fleet Flex Mount & Wiring

2001 Ford F250 v-10 2x4 215K $2,500
Newer Tranny

Salt Dogg SHPE 2000
New Stainless Auger & Auger Motor $1,500

Stainless Salt Dogg 2 Yd Gas Pony Motor $2,500
All new bearings throughout and new clutch

Western Pro Plus 9' $3,500
Plowside Only

Western MVP3 Stainless 9'6" $5,500
Plowside Only

Western 1000 Tailgate Spreader $1,000
New Motor & Bearings

Boss TGS 600 w/ RT3 
New Variable Speed Control & Wire Harness $1,000

Craftsman 2 Stage Snowblower 9HP $350
Electric Start

Murray 2 Stage Snowblower 8HP $300
Electric Start

8' EZ Dump Steel Dump Bed Insert $2,000

2 Toro 621 R Power Clear Snowblower (price is each) $350
Kage Poly Paddles

Western Truck side 2016 Chevy 2500 $700

8' Express Skidsteer Pusher Box w/ Backdrag $1,500


Some random Western Wiring -will update

(will post pics today and tomorrow)


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Any blue trucks?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

No blue trucks. Sorry


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol sorry for the doubles


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Always wanted a flat bed instead of box for salting but it never happened.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

2004


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is the dump insert included with that f250 for $5k?

@JMHConstruction you need that little gantry!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is the dump insert included with that f250 for $5k?
> 
> @JMHConstruction you need that little gantry!


It is not but it's still in there. I'll do with the truck for 6k.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Auger feed salt dogg.

motor that went in western 1000z


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

The missing doors to the box truck are in the back. The Murray 2 stage is a 5hp 24" the craftsman 2 stage blower is a 8.5hp 27". The white Chevy has 197k miles.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Box was new last season.

If you have questions or want more pics or even a video of something running, lmk. I can text you or we can come to the shop if ur local. I'm located in 46818 . Would consider some drive time for the right deal. If somethings missing lmk. Thanks again.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is the dump insert included with that f250 for $5k?
> 
> @JMHConstruction you need that little gantry!


He needs both of those chebbies. The black one for himself and family and the white one for his crew. 
Its only money.

If the dump insert were 6.5', I'd snap it up.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

how much for the hoist ?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> how much for the hoist ?


$1850


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

is the 2016 an LTZ and would you take an offer on it complete with the plow or are you firm at 35?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

pipelayer said:


> is the 2016 an LTZ and would you take an offer on it complete with the plow or are you firm at 35?


the truck has a loan on it so I can't do to much but feel free to PM me with what your thinking.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

This happened - so we got another plow to add to the list. 
8'6" mvp3 no truck side lol.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Sh!!ty, that was a nice truck.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a hard hit, roof is buckled, hopefully everyone is okay.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

He walked away with no injuries after blasting a tree at 60. Super lucky to be alive. The road took a sharp right and he went straight. The ol Zigged when he shoulda Zagged.

The safety features in that truck kept him alive. A less techy model and he might not be here anymore.


----------



## Snowplowguy35 (Dec 15, 2016)

How much are you asking for the 8’6” mvp?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Snowplowguy35 said:


> How much are you asking for the 8'6" mvp?


That one is not mine but still for sale. He wants 5k. comes with everything but the truck mount.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Update - The Rona killed my sales gig and Ive been back to landscraping this year. Talk about a complete reset. Starting over sucks but Im still here. Still have most of this equipment available if interested. Boss salt spreader sold locally.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Update - Red V & stainless V plow have sold.


----------

